# Apollon, Naxos



## tiki (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi!

I am thinking of visiting Naxos in June for 3 or 4 weeks. 

Does anyone have any advice about the Northern village of Apollon? DO many people live there year round, and are there many tourists in June?

Thank you!


----------

